# Virnig Snow Blade



## rlinhart (Apr 12, 2007)

I am in the market for a snow blade for my skid steer. Does anyone have any experience with Virnig snow blades? They look like they are built heavier than anything else on the market. I am blowing about 1 1/2 miles of private gravel road and > 100" of snow per winter. The blower works great but is too slow.You can get a 96" Virnig blade for <$3k.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We have a 9' Virnig pusher. And yes they seem to be built very well. This will be the first season with it however so I can't attest to its effectiveness yet but am very confident. I also looked at the 96" blade and I think it would be a great fit if on a larger machine.


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

Look good to me, good bang for the buck and trip edge too.
Ken


----------



## djking (Dec 10, 2009)

*virnig 96*

I bought a 96 Virnig last year and do contract snow removal. This blade is very well built and durable. I have it on my S250 bobcat and do about 100 hrs of commercial a year with it. I only draw back is that I didn't buy the side wings for moving snow long distances which was my mistake, They go for about $600.00 I'm told. Bottom line is I am not unhappy with the purchase (just took to long to move to it from the old bucket, old school)


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

djking;897720 said:


> I bought a 96 Virnig last year and do contract snow removal. This blade is very well built and durable. I have it on my S250 bobcat and do about 100 hrs of commercial a year with it. I only draw back is that I didn't buy the side wings for moving snow long distances which was my mistake, They go for about $600.00 I'm told. Bottom line is I am not unhappy with the purchase (just took to long to move to it from the old bucket, old school)


How could it not be better then a bucket or different pefromance wise then any other straight blade? Snow only trailing off one side. No need to dump at the pile. Wings could be easily built if you don't like the price.
Ken


----------

